# ziwipeak AND Fromms



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Since I've joined this forum, i keep reading great things about zp reccommendations. i have a couple questions about it though:

Can you feed a chi puppy only ZP and they get all the nutrients they need?

Does ZP have all the benefits of fresh raw?

Can I feed a mixture raw and dry? of ZP and dry kibble (Fromms)? Is it safe to feed a combo?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes. Yes and yes. It is a great food and it is an all stages food. As with other food, you will feed a puppy (or nursing or pregnant mom) more. It is a complete food. Is is indicated as a kibble topper or you can choose one meal ZP, one kibble. I warn you as a topper, mine picked the ZP right out and wanted more. They are IN LOVE with this food!
Here are some FAQ's from their site that may also be of interest.
FAQs » ZiwiPeak


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks Karen. I was surfing around the forums and saw what you were saying about how one of your girls wont even touch the fromms anymore hahah!!

Do you know if ZP can be ordered online? I haven't ever seen a bag of it so idk if it is sold refrigerated or not. There aren't any manuafacturers in Japan and I don't want to start her on it if I can't get it shipped to us later...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I can only get it on the ground at one store and I live in a major metropolitan city.

I always buy it online. It is not refrigerated. It is air-dried raw. It looks like 1/2" little jerky squares.

I checked ZP's site and see Japan listed as a country in which it is distributed.

If you find that you can get it in Japan and wish to try it, you can order a trial sized bag from a few places now or I would be happy to send you some in a little Ziploc bag.

It can also be offered as treats.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. I really like the idea of feeding both ZP and fromms, I just need to learn how to do ZP. I'm sure it's easier than I am thinking. Do you add water to yours to rehydrate? I looked on ZP site too and didn't see Japan. I probably over looked it. There is a store just up the road that sells both Fromms and ZP so I will go there this afternoon, and then once in Japan, order online. The innova isn't doing so well for her itchy skin. I feel bad for my poor little pookie. She'll love the change I'm sure. She's such a piggy.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

ps...are you on facebook?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I get mine on Amazon in uk,no P&P


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I answered you on the other thread, but yes - you can get it in Japan, no problem. 

ZiwiPeak Launches in high quality Japanese Market » ZiwiPeak


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

THanks Tracy and MIchele!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My two have both been fed ZP Venison (they hate the fish) and Great Life Chicken since they were 8-10 weeks old. BG weighs 6.7 lbs at 1.5 years but she is not fat but 100% muscle. Sonny weighed 6.3 lbs at 6 months and is the same as BG 100% muscle their coats and health is amazing and no issues at all


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I started with a little bit of the Fromm's surf and turf today. She likes it, but her poo's have been softer and stinkier. Is this normal when transitioning to a new food? We haven't introduced ZP yet.


----------

